# Suspended license, how to drive uber again?



## Francisco Guimaraes Neto (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone can help me how to get permission to drive again at Uber?

My license was suspended on april 2018. 

I made a lease car at toyota for my wife in 2017 and after feel months she decide to change her insurance and leave the card at the garage for 1 month until make the new setup. 

Between this time, my license was suspended and i wasnt notified about it. So a Cop stop me and he verified that i had a suspended license on april 15. The next day, i stop by the DMV and i proof that im okay with her car and they enable it back and ti complete it i paid for both tickets 

I dont know why the Uber cannot see the reason why each license is suspended. I tried many times explaining the situation for nothing. So, anyone knows for how long is the penalty for that? is permanent or 3 years?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

No se te entiende nada. Vuelve a hacer tu
pregunta en español.


----------



## Francisco Guimaraes Neto (Apr 5, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No se te entiende nada. Vuelve a hacer tu
> pregunta en español.


I dont know spanish.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Here’s what you do, you contest the background check w chekr and they will rerun your background check and they will do it and send the updated one to Uber. I’m not sure if you were deactivated for the suspension or driving on a suspended


----------



## Francisco Guimaraes Neto (Apr 5, 2020)

I was at a park with my family and a cop stop me. He gave me a feedback just go warning about a u turn, but he identify that my license was also suspended and he gave me a ticket. The next day o stop by the DMV, showed all the papers and they enable my license again. And to complete it i paid the tickets.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No se te entiende nada. Vuelve a hacer tu
> pregunta en español.


Well whatever your native language is then.


----------



## Francisco Guimaraes Neto (Apr 5, 2020)

let me ignore you. lmao


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Francisco Guimaraes Neto said:


> let me ignore you. lmao


No problem. I was just trying to help given that you are unable to express your problem clearly in English.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

You violated the law, and it was for an unsafe maneuver. It is theoretically possible to be reactivated but a departmental record of unsafe driving is permanent deactivation per the deactivation policy, without regard to your online status at the time of infraction.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

He's Brasilian and speaks Portuguese.

The name, Orlando is the poster's location, and his grammar......3 clues.

Tudo Bem Francisco ?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No problem. I was just trying to help given that you are unable to express your problem clearly in English.


No kidding. I read the OP and thought that was klingon or something for a second


----------

